# 08 - Up Truck Side Install Pics... Western



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Would those of you who have the newer Super Duty's please be so kind as to post some install pictures of how the truck side plow mount is mounted to the frame and how you handled it with the larger 10" air deflector.

I have seen trucks without the air deflector that don't look so great, and then I've also seen some with a really hacked up 10" deflector that looks even worse.

So with that said, I'd like to see how others have done it, and for mine I've been thinking of replacing my 10" air deflector with a Job #1 4" air deflector.

If anyone has the factory Ford part number for the 4" deflector, that would be great as well.

I'd also like to see if anyone has pics of how the wiring etc... was done under the hood. For example, where the Isolation module was mounted along with the solenoid by the battery.

In my case, I'm looking at a Western install, but would be curious to see others as well.

Thanks much! ussmileyflag


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So with that said, I'd like to see how others have done it, and for mine I've been thinking of replacing my 10" air deflector with a Job #1 4" air deflector.

WHAT? "my 10" air deflector " what is that? it sounds like it would hit the ground at 10" 

i can post pic tomorrow for u


----------



## 33yearsinsnow (Nov 15, 2009)

The Job#1 4" deflector looks great, you could also take a hot knife and cut slots in your deflector both look pretty good.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Im sure that nice fella out in Buffalo NY area will be more than happy to send a photo of what you need. Unless he's in the tropics somewhere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

well here r some pic of my western wideout equiped 08

the first one is the truck side mount with the factory 1" valance

2nd is the wiring harreness running over the shourd ,its extea long

3rd is a dirty cab with my upfitters that power my fuel tank's ,over headlights, frout and rear strobes


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

Little older truck 2006 6.0 but pics from a Curtis Setup Sno Pro 3000 trip edge 7 1/2
1st pic Under hood wiring, power from 1 bat ground off the other
2nd Under hitch
3rd Joystick and air Gage for air springs
3th air springs


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

no pics but my isolation module is behind the drivers side headlight bezel about the only spot there is room for it and the related wiring and its reasonably easy to secure (put some rubber behind mine and tie wrapped it to two braces that are in there if I remeber right) this is the location western reccommends and the only place I've seen it put(not that there may not be otheres) you can get the bezel out in about 10 seconds and it needs to come out anyways for the lighting harness. Can't speak offhand about plows that aren't ultramounts but there are no truckside solenoids on ultramounts. joystick + harness, isolation module, lighting harness, battery harness(power for plow), and one keyed wire to indicate the truck is turned on sums up your truckside stuff. all solenoids are on the blade. I have the 4" air dam and took the time to do a close fiting cut and have to say it looks pretty good, but I don't care if my trucks win best looking I keep everything pretty functional. Will try to get a pic of the dam.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks all.
The pic above is what Ford has told me is the Factory 4" air deflector, and this is the pic of my factory 10" air deflector. According to Ford, it's supposed to help with fuel mileage...?


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

In regards to the truck side mounting hardware, at least for UltraMounts, the is the Isolation Module, wiring into the Cab, wiring to the lights and then out the front to the plow quick disconnects as well as a solenoid. I think on some of the newer units, such as the new MVP Plus and the WideOut and possibly the new HTS, that the solenoid may now be on the plow itself. But for the Pro Plow and Pro Plus, there is still a truck side solenoid.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

that's a beautiful looking truck I'm guessing 09 fx4 with chrome package and a a 5.4 motor 

i will post some more detail pic's later today, but what YOU do HAVE right now is a 4'' air deflector. Ford never made a 10'' one, hell if they ,,,,,u would to plowing everything with it. Take a tape measure to it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

here u go enjoy


----------



## CMA337 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine with the 10" and cut outs for the plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

what , i must be going blind ,u have a better pic??


----------



## CMA337 (Oct 21, 2009)

yea my bad, its a crappy pic with my cell phone. Ill take better pics later but if you look close enough you will see the cut outs.


----------



## CMA337 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so I just ran outside and snapped 2 more quick pics with my cell. These are hopefully a little clearer.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

my mistake the mvps and wideouts do not have a truck solenoid (but are ovbiousily not the only ultramounts) good catch


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a couple pictures of my 09 with a BOSS mount, they did a great job.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures all. I actually measured the valance the other day and it's 6" not 10". Guess thats what I get for listening to the Ford service department.

In looking through some of the pictures here, it actually made me think of something I had searched for, but couldn't find anything on.

Do any of you get condensation in your headlights? I get a little in the lower corners if I drive in the rain, or if I do a real good wash job on it.

I have made no modifications to the headlights etc... either.

Thanks!

Some really nice looking trucks out there! ussmileyflag


----------

